# [ TIP ]Mettre à jour les noms PCI et USB

## nemo13

Source :le Forum UBUNTU

Lorsque votre materiel est trop (?)   :Embarassed:   récent, sa reconnaissance par lspci peut-être partielle.

exemple avec un acer Aspire 9410 et une ubuntu dapper ( désolé pour cette infidélité momentanée )

 *Quote:*   

> AVANT
> 
> nemo13@fondfroide:~$ lspci
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> APRES
> 
> 0000:0a:0nemo13@fondfroide:~$ lspci
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Control ler Hub (rev 03)
> ...

 

Il ne faut pas grand chose ; juste passer la commande suivante:

```

 update-pciids

```

ce qui va mettre à jour 

```
 /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

 *Quote:*   

> la même commande existe pour les usb
> 
> update-usbids.

 

voili-voila

----------

## Temet

Ouah merci  :Wink: 

----------

